# Health news 25th August 2010



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

*LifeCoach: type 2 diabetes*
Our panel of experts answers your questions on type 2 diabetes

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthadvice/lifecoach/7961822/LifeCoach-type-2-diabetes.html

*Betrayal of the cancer patients*
The NHS rationing body was last night accused of downplaying the benefits of a ?miracle? bowel cancer drug to justify banning its use on the health service.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...vastins-power-save-lives-cancer-patients.html

*Severe migraine sufferers ?at higher risk of heart disease?*
If you suffer the most severe type of migraine attacks you are at higher risk of dying prematurely from heart disease, stroke and other causes, researchers have warned.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...aine-sufferers-higher-risk-heart-disease.html

*A moment on the lips does mean a lifetime on the hips*
...scientists have proven that ?a moment on the lips really does lead to a lifetime on the hips?. Even short periods of bingeing on junk food can leave the body more prone to gain weight for years to come.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...lips-does-mean-lifetime-hips-weight-gain.html

*Sexually transmitted diseases on the increase*
Unprotected sex is causing rises in sexually transmitted infections, particularly among young women, according to figures published today

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...smitted-diseases-on-the-increase-2061213.html

*Union tries to block NHS reforms in court over ?sham? consultation*
The public sector union Unison yesterday said it would go to court to try to block the coalition government?s plans for a radical reorganisation of the NHS

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/aug/24/unison-court-nhs-shake-up


----------

